# [SOLVED] Win7 Driver install in compatability mode



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

trying hard to install drivers for my 3COM pci wireless card.
There is NO OFFICIAL Win7 driver but there is a Vista driver that according to the Win7 Compatibility site is compatible in both 32 & 64 Bit mode. I have 64 bit mode installed on my PC.

found an MVP who states that to install in compatibility mode 


> http://social.technet.microsoft.com...e/thread/80cae5ee-dc98-4a2f-8284-a1ab826059b7
> 
> COMPATIBILITY HARDWARE DEVICE DRIVERS:
> 
> ...


However I have no Properties/Compatibility Tab, only Properties appears in the menu and if I click that I see the usual "who's allowed to do what" permissions.

I have tried both the .sys & the .inf files that come in the 3CRDAG675B_8_06_2007 for vista (zipped) download but there's no deal. 

Am I barking up the wrong tree??

I am just going to download the old drivers and see if I can mix with the separate vista download to see f that makes a difference 

drivers found *here*

Win7 Driver compatibility page found *here *


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Just a quick guess as I dont have W7 yet.
Are the drivers still in the zipped format?
You may need to decompress them to get the option.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Drivers decompressed unfortunately. I clicked on the extracted contents of the archive, both in the download folder and on the desktop as instructed by the MVP.

Haven't tried merging the two downloads yet, reverted back to Linux on that PC so will have to wait til tomorrow / any further advice from the masses.

Thx


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

When you selected properties is this the dialog box that popped up?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

I only get 4 tabs, General, Security, Details & Previous Versions.

Under Security I am given the same permissions as Administrator. 
Only Special Permissions is unchecked as is Administrator.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Is there a .MSI file in there?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

in where , the driver update ? No 

there are 3 files, nethatr.inf, athr.sys and a readme.txt file..


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

I do not have the compatibility options for any .INF or .SYS file in win7 either only .MSI which is a Windows installer extension.

Have you tried using the driver update feature in device manager and pointing it to the desktop folder?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

3com shows these drivers for the 3CRDAG675 -

http://www.3com.com/swd/jsp/user/result.jsp?selected=all&sort=effdt&sku=3CRDAG675&order=desc

I don't see the Vista driver listed on the 3com site; not even in the documentation section - 

http://www.3com.com/swd/jsp/user/result.jsp?selected=2&sort=effdt&sku=3CRDAG675&order=desc

I'm unsure where the ud-pc.com site got the Vista driver from - 

http://www.wireless-driver.com/down...ss-pci-adapter-3crdag675b-windows-drivers.htm

Look at the difference in size on the files as well - 


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
3CRDAG675B_8_06_2007.exe ,  06 Aug 2007 ,[COLOR=Red] 0.28 MB [/COLOR]

This file contains Windows Vista drivers only, version 7.2.0.208. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3CRDAG675B_09_19_2005,  19 Sep 2005, 1.1.0.21, [COLOR=Red]20.74 MB[/COLOR]

Installation files with driver for the 3CRDAG675B, 3Com Wireless 11a/b/g PCI 
Adapter. This is a self-extracting file that will extract the installation files
 and driver to a location on your hard drive (default C:\3com). Includes 3Com
 Wireless 11a/b/g PCI adapter Driver and 3Com Wireless Utility ver 1.1.0.21
 for 3CRDAG675B. 

Supported OS are: Windows XP and Windows 2000.

[/FONT]
```
The Vista driver size = 0.28 MB - this doen't make sense... too small

Even if the Vista driver is good - it is from Aug 2007 - pre-dates Vista SP1.

I would expect an Aug 2007 wifi driver to cause BSODs in a Vista SP2 system it is installed on today.

Did you run this wifi card under Vista SP2?

John

.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*



wrench97 said:


> I do not have the compatibility options for any .INF or .SYS file in win7 either only .MSI which is a Windows installer extension.
> 
> Have you tried using the driver update feature in device manager and pointing it to the desktop folder?



Tried everything but merging the original driver install files and the "Vista Only" files they offered, then running whatever setup facility is available. I will do that now 

Thanks to everyone for their ideas so far.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

I merged the Vista files into the normal download. 
I selected properties and found a compatibility panel, set it to vista and it failed to install.

I tried again and set it to WinXP compatibility and whilst it installed there was no change to the card in Device Manager. I was neither able to run the 3Com program nor see that any 3Com card had been installed. 

I'll try another card, if only to prove that it works in slax & Ubuntu, yet not in Windows.

If anyone has any other ideas I am open to suggestions. The PC is open and will not take me long to swap cards.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

In device manager is one of these the VEN & Dev codes your card is showing?
PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_203110B7
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001B&SUBSYS_6803A727


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

PCI\VEN_168c&dev_001b&subsys_6803a727/&rev_01

PCI\VEN_168c&dev_001b&subsys_6803a727

PCI\VEN_168c&dev_001b&cc_020000

PCI\VEN_168c&dev_001b&cc_0200


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

That should be a AR5006X Atheros chip try this driver> http://www.atheros.cz/download.php?atheros=AR5006X&system=1


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

If wrenches suggestion doesnt pan out I did find the Vista drivers in a different 
location on the 3Com site.
Just in case the link that you have is a bad one.

One other thing I have had to do with drivers in the past is to go to add remove hardware in the control panel and tell it to use a particular driver.
I have seen the auto detect not work correctly and windows wouldn't want to load a driver thinking it knows best. 
This should ask are you sure that you want to do this.
Please keep in mind that I am not running W7 and they may have changed this a little.

http://www.3com.com/swd/jsp/user/result.jsp?selected=6&sort=effdt&order=desc&sku=3CRDAG675B


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Still no luck guys .. I think I will try a few of my USB Dongles.

after all we can't have people thinking that win7 has deviated from the Microsoft norm , can we?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

More info on compatibility mode installation:
http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ee851685.aspx


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Hi Frank. . .

Just a thought here, but possibly the EXE file associations are corrupted - maybe the reason the compatibility mode is not offered to you..?

Create a system restore point first - 
START | *rstrui*

Then reset the EXE file associations --> http://www.winhelponline.com/articles/105/1/File-association-fixes-for-Windows-Vista.html

Regards. . .

JC

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Hi Frank,
I have checked the code you have:
*PCI\VEN_168c&dev_001b&subsys_6803a727*/&rev_01 
and compared it to the drivers you attempted to install:
http://webprd1.3com.com/swd/jsp/user/index.jsp?id=3CRDAG8

These are *Vista 32bit *drivers only *NTx86* (NO 64bit drivers)
Hence, the reason they will not install on your 64bit version of Win7.

I have also researched the chipset that this card uses:
*Atheros AR5002G*

The Atheros driver does contain a *64bit* version

Driver *HERE*

The issue is the 64bit (or 32bit) inf. file does not match your code:
*PCI\VEN_168c&dev_001b&subsys_6803a727*/&rev_01 

The only way to get this card to work is to modify the Atheros AR5002G *64 bit inf*. file

If you are game we can try this.
I must warn you that the outcome may not be pleasant. 
It appears 3com has modified the Atheros chipset for their own personal use.
As a result this modified driver is untested.
From what I can "see" comparing the 32bit version to the 64bit version it may work without issues

*Before doing this make sure you create a restore point!
*

Download this file *HERE*

Extract the driver to a folder
Note where this folder is
Open the folder
You will see two inf. files:
*netathr.inf*
*netathrx.inf*

Open the *netathrx.inf* file
A Notepad document will open
Look for this section at the beginning of the page ( I have not listed ALL the codes)


```
[Atheros.NTamd64]
; DisplayName                              Section                         DeviceID
; -----------                               -------                         --------
;legacy HW Entries
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.1030%     = ATHR_DEV_1030.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_1030168C
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.2030%     = ATHR_DEV_2030.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_2030168C
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.1031%     = ATHR_DEV_1031.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_1031168C
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.2031%     = ATHR_DEV_2031.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_2031168C
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.1041%     = ATHR_DEV_1041.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_1041168C
```
Under this line add this code exactly (without the highlights)
* %ATHR.DeviceDesc.1031% = ATHR_DEV_1030.ndi, PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001B&SUBSYS_6803A727 *

So when done it may look like this (without the highlight and I have inserted your code in *line two*)

```
[Atheros.NTamd64]
; DisplayName                               Section                      DeviceID
; -----------                                -------                      --------
;legacy HW Entries
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.1030%     = ATHR_DEV_1030.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_1030168C
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.1031%     = ATHR_DEV_1030.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001B&SUBSYS_6803A727 
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.2030%     = ATHR_DEV_2030.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_2030168C
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.1031%     = ATHR_DEV_1031.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_1031168C
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.2031%     = ATHR_DEV_2031.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_2031168C
%ATHR.DeviceDesc.1041%     = ATHR_DEV_1041.ndi,     PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_0013&SUBSYS_1041168C
```
Save and Exit notepad.

To install the driver you have to do a manual install guiding Win7 to the *netathrx.inf* file.

I have attach a modified inf. file for your review (*netathrx.inf*).
I have also attached the full driver for your convinence (*Atheros.rar*)
Your code is in line two

Remember this is a modified driver so the results are not tested.
Forgot to mention, I have never done this before:laugh:

Hope this helps.

Bill:grin:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

And I totally missed the part about it being a 64Bit installationray:ray:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

I'm on it & will post back results later.
"Domestic Chores " & the fact that I have booted Linux, inhibit my attempts at the moment.

Thanks to all for your input.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Keep us posted.
Good Luck.

Bill


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Well , There's Good News and Bad News.

Thanks to the modified driver (netathrx.inf) I am now able to see my wireless networks and the card appears to be working.

The bad news is that it's not offering me the options to supply WEP or WPA (2) passphrases and I cannot find any way to declare it whilst rummaging around the innards of windows, device manager, networking etc .. 

I am able to get on-line using an unsecured wireless access point in my neighbourhood though, so the card is definitely working .. just missing that extra something.

Funny thing is that once connected to the unsecured network, If I open Network & Sharing Center, click on the link at Connections under "Active Connections" a window pops up with the "wireless connection status" where their is also a button for "Wireless Properties" that has a security panel and list of security protocols required for connection. Since no security is on this connection it is set to "open" and Encryption "None"

Selecting WPA Personal allows me to select an Encryption type AES or TKIP and now shows a box where the network key can be added.

So where is all this stuff then, when a network requires to be accessed?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Hi:wave:,
Sorry you are still having some issues but we are half way there (I think):4-dontkno.
Did you use the modified *netathrx.inf *file or the full driver package I posted?

I have made another modification and will attach the full driver package.

Let me know if this one helps you.
Remember to uninstall the previous driver.


Bill

PS-If it works I will post the additional modification


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Sure did and worked a treat!

Everything seems to work in Win7 except the system restore point .. *rstrui* as suggested in an earlier post wanted me to revert to an older restore point, not giving an option for creating one. Couldn't find the "create a restore point" option that I remembered from XP and earlier (using msconfig). It's possible that Win7 is designed to make a restore point at every "change".

If I can only find the option now for creating the wireless policy on my own wireless access point, I would be really happy. Any clues? is it part of the driver or is that part of the way that the wireless works and they have hidden the necessary plug-in?

Edit. seems you edited your post whilst I was writing.

I downloaded and modified the full driver from the site you linked.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

See if the "NEW" modified full driver version I posted (post #24) does anything to help you.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

No Luck, No Change 

When I try to connect to an unknown Access point that requires a pass-phrase, I get a pop-up window saying "getting information about ...... " then after a few seconds it requests that I type a network security key.
When using my own access point it seems to come back immediately with "Unable to connect"
Unfortunately the unsecured access point has now switched off so I cannot compare what happened with that one .. I just noted that I gained access.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*



> Unfortunately the unsecured access point has now switched off so I cannot compare what happened with that one .. _*I just noted that I gained access*_.


Is this the unsecured line or the secured line?
What happens when you input the security key code?
Note: I am on win7 RC and it will only take a security keycode and not a passphrase.


Bill


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

The unsecured wireless access point allowed me to gain access to the internet, however t is now missing, presumably turned off, so I cannot make a more detailed analysis.

Earlier, using Slax (linux distro) I used the wireless card via my router, to access the internet.

In Win7 I seem to get a message immediately to tell me that access is not allowed.

I can connect to my wireless router using wireless from a nearby PC (slax) so it's not the router.

The unsecured access point is back and just brings up a pop up to say getting info then allows me in.

I found the way to add details about a connection in Network & Sharing Centre but it seems that this still isn't helping, I tried all variations of wpa/wpa2/ AES/TKIP.
There's a link on the left hand side to "Manage Wireless Settings". open this and there's a second panel for security that allows one to change the "security protocol"

on another note and only because I was diagnosing my wireless. There is a wireless access point from a neighbour whose "key" I was able to guess (some people just don't learn!!) and it allowed me to connect, although I get no Internet via that connection. This is of course something that have known for some time, since I started playing around with wireless. I have always had the ability to connect to the router but it must be firewall blocked to allow only certain PC's to make use of it. It's just handy to know as a basic test when things are not going properly.

It seems that this wireless card is working and may be working properly but not letting Win7 gain access to MY access point


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

OK,
It appears you can connect to the unsecured line, correct?
What exactly happens when you try to connect to your router?
Do you get prompted to input a secutity key? 
Or does something else pop up?
What is the make and model of your router?
What encryption code is used (WEP, WPA, etc.)?

With any other secured line (_other than your own_) do you get prompted for a security key?
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Hi Frank,
Seems we are editing our post and I am getting a little confused?
Does not take much.

Can you respond to my post (#30)?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*



BCCOMP said:


> It appears you can connect to the unsecured line, correct?
> *Yes*
> 
> What exactly happens when you try to connect to your router?
> ...


Later on I will install it into My XP SP3 PC and see what happens.
I have several boards and OS's where it can be tried.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

That restore point is/ can be critical - 
START | type *create* - select "Create a restore point"

`


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Thanks John ... seems a lot has changed in win7 ..


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Yes - my apologies on the *rstrui* - as you noted, it brings up system restore, but does not give the option to create a restore point as it did in Vista.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Just seems strange to me that you are *not* prompted to input your security key when you access *your* router.


I do not think it is a driver issue at this point, but I am not sure.

It appears the modified driver is working correctly.
You are able to access a non-secured line without issue, correct?
You are prompted to input a security key if you connect to another secured line, correct?

The final issue we are having appears to be your own access point (under win7 64bit).
Have you reset your router and see what happens?
How did you install the driver?
Is it in compatibilty mode or did you just manually install it?


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Is your copy of XP on the same setup as W7?
From what I understand the restore points will suffer the same fate as the ones under Vista.
When XP is booted they will disappear.

I dont have W7 yet and cant test this.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*



BCCOMP said:


> Just seems strange to me that you are *not* prompted to input your security key when you access *your* router.
> 
> 
> I do not think it is a driver issue at this point, but I am not sure.
> ...


I cannot see any way to verify how it took the driver. I didn't enter compatibility mode myself, but I am sure at some point I had a window open yesterday that showed "in compatibility mode". As Luck would have it I cannot find it now.

I'll remove the driver and re-install ensuring that I find Vista mode.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*



pat mcgroin said:


> Is your copy of XP on the same setup as W7?
> From what I understand the restore points will suffer the same fate as the ones under Vista.
> When XP is booted they will disappear.
> 
> I dont have W7 yet and cant test this.


Thanks for that info, which thankfully and hopefully won't apply to my situation.

This is the only PC that I use for Win7.

Currently I have 2 separate HDD's , One for Win7, One for Slax (linux) and access to boot either is done via the BIOS Boot Menu hitting F8 @ boot to select the pop up boot menu.

I have XP on other PC's and laptops, Home, Professional & Multimedia (=Toshiba G20 laptop).

My PC's are all multiboot where there is NO interference between OS's due to either a physical or logical booting of the individual drive. Grub is written and only accessed when the drive is booted. 
this saves a lot of hassle when something goes wrong. It only goes wrong for the particular OS and drive where the install was made.

If I should put WinXP on this PC (MY only PC that is capable of 64bit installation) it will also get it's own HDD and be kept separate from the other installations.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Hi Frank - 

Let's see what WMI & NET have to say about the wifi setup.

Please download the zip file, extract the EXE file (I wrote it - its OK !) and save to DESKTOP. RIGHT-click on Desktop EXE file, select "Run as Administrator"

http://www.techsupportforum.com/att...op-netsh_lan_wlan_01-12-2010_jcgriff2_exe.zip

2 notepads will open - 1 behind the other. Please zip them up and attach.

John

.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Afterthought

This is my FIRST 64bit install. 

Everything I had tried before Win7 was with 32bit apps

Is it possible that I have an incompatible arangement for wireless here.

I have just downloaded a 64Bit LIVE Ubuntu CD, and will compare results between the 64 & 32 bit versions.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi Frank -
> 
> Let's see what WMI & NET have to say about the wifi setup.
> 
> ...


Thanks John

attached unzipped.
My Win7 install is still in early stages of Birth. No winrar or winzip yet, not even freebies til I get the basic hardware sorted

was just about to reboot and check out 64 bit Ubuntu when I saw your reply (hidden on previous page). 

Back shortly with an update :wave:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Update

Wireless connection works fine in Ubuntu 64 Bit from Live CD.

It's not a hardware problem or an incompatibility problem so that only seems to leave us with driver.

Edit. This was posted after network access using Ubuntu 9.10 64bit Live CD


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Is the system in "en-us" - US English... or ..?

Did you notice this - ipconfig - 

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : [COLOR=Red]‰¬¨*˜¡ã, 17 ˆ˜¤¦¬˜¨å¦¬[/COLOR] 2010 10:51:14 §£
   
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . :[COLOR=red] ƒœ¬«â¨˜, 18 ˆ˜¤¦¬˜¨å¦¬ [/COLOR]2010 10:51:13 §£[/FONT]
```
That s/b the month/ day. The *§£* after the time - obviously s/be AM or PM.

It could be due to locale.

`


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

it's due to locale .. it's the Greek Characters, requires UTF to be able to display properly.

I was more concerned over processes that aren't running but since I have NEVER been this deep into Windows I have no idea about what isn't running and what should be.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

The characters make sense, then....

Look at attached screenshot - not sure about all of it by any means. On left = your Atheros wifi; right = my Intel 5100 wifi. There are quite a few "Vendor Defined"... not sure of its exact meaning.

Also, your Atheros is listed as "not connected" - how do you turn wifi on if Ethernet is connected?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

What I have discovered so far 

In Network & Sharing Centre ( linked from wireless symbol in systray) there is a side panel with a link to "Manage Wireless Settings"
I can add my router there by selecting add, filling in details about ssid, security and password etc but it shows an immediate RED X in the scanned wireless devices.

My Router defines the passphrase/ poassword whatever you might want to call it , as *WPA PSK* whilst in Win7 it offers two separate boxes 
1.)includes choices of WPA / WPA2 / WPA Enterprise / WPA2 Enterprise.
2.) AES or TKIP

but it seems that this still isn't helping, 

I tried all variations of wpa/wpa2/ AES/TKIP.

I haven't tried Enterprise yet but I can try that too!

My Impression at the moment is that whilst the card is working with & without security to foreign wireless access points, it seems to recognise my own router and ignore it without trying to connect, hence the lack of "getting information from ... " pop up.
I should have another wireless router / access point which I can add to my network. I can try and see what that does.

One other point I should make 
Whenever I shutdown this PC, I also shut the main [power switch which also shuts down the wireless router. So every time I come in to use the PC, the router has just powered on too.

I have been either disconnecting my LAN, disabling the connection or uninstalling (deleting) the wireless connection in order to test out the connections.
I have no option to install in compatibility mode so I just point at the last downloaded "modified" driver for my card.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Usually if my router is powered down, the systems remain OK as they store the SSID and password, although my SSID is broadcasted.

If you're deleting all in "Manage Wireless Connections" - the system should then have no other wifi to go to and should sit there silently waiting for your next move.

Can you temporarily disable security on the router (  )to see if the card can connect to an open, public wifi signal? 

Two screenshots attached from this system - the properties & security tabs from this Windows 7 x64 system - Intel 5100 wifi.

John


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

looking at the details from the earlier investigation, my router has no channel allocation so the driver may only be doing part of its job and not allocating a channel to the wireless profile.

If I give it all the info required to connect using the "manage wireless networks" option I get this.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Hi Frank,
I think the issue is with the router itself (settings)
I cannot blame the driver at this point.
The driver allows you to connect to other secured and unsecured networks according to this:


> Originally Posted by BCCOMP
> It appears you can connect to the unsecured line, correct?
> *Yes*
> What exactly happens when you try to connect to your router?
> ...


The only issue you are having is your* own *access point (router).

Win7 prompts you for a security key on *other* secured networks, 
*so this tells me the OS (win7) appears to be doing its job. It can detect if the access point is secured and request a security key (passphrase)**Are these other secured networks use WPA PSK encryption?*

You are able to connect to unsecured access points.
*This tells me the driver (modified) appears to be working correctly, seeing you can get internet access.*

Normally the wireless adapter allows you to connect to a wireless access point. 
It contains no security features with in the driver itself.
It either works or does not work.

The *atheros sys*. file may have something to do with it (it contains the security programs), but I highly doubt the* sys.* file is faulty seeing you get prompted for security codes on *other* secured networks.

Depending on the security level the* OS *(win7) will detect the type of security and may request a passphrase or security key.
*Seeing other OS's can connect to your router only tells me that the OS recognizes the encryption code.*

The OS (win7) picks this up from you router security settings through your wireless card.

If it is a secured connection then one will be prompted and must enter the correct security code (passphrase). 
Once entered the OS confirms it and allows you to connect.

*Seeing you are not even prompted to enter a security code (passphrase) when you try to connect to your own access point, tells me win7 does not recognize this type of encryption (but it does others). So it will not allow you to connect.*
It could be something in win7 or the router.

You may have to reset the encryption in the router or change the type you have installed. 

Your wireless card supports these encryptions:


> The PCI Adapter supports
> WPA/WPA2
> AES
> WEP
> encryption to protect wireless data. MD5, IEEE 802.1X, and EAP authentication guard against unauthorized network access.


Your router supports these encryptions:


> Advanced 256-bit WPA (Wireless Protected Access) encryption
> 40/64- and 128-bit shared-key WEP (Wireless Encryption Protocol) encryption to help protect data on the wireless LAN. And because the access point is Wi-Fi certified, it should work seamlessly with Wi-Fi certified products from other vendors.


This tells me both router and wireless card supports both WEP an WPA encrytion.


What version of the firmware is installed?:
http://www.3com.com/swd/jsp/user/result.jsp?selected=6&sort=effdt&order=desc&sku=3CRWE454G72

The latest firmware has these fixes:


> 1.Add WDS repeater mode.
> 2.Add Client bridge mode.
> 3.*A few wireless clients cannot successfully associate with the Access Point.*
> 4.Unauthenticated users can obtain sensitive admin Information by accessing hidden pages on the Web interface.


Have you reset the router to default settings (no security) and see if your wireless will connect to* your* access point?

If it does, try to reset your security *within* the router itself.
Try a different encryption.
Your router also contains an extra feature that most do not.
It is called *Connection Control*
If enabled it will only allow authorized wireless PC's to connect.
If this PC is not authorized then it will not be allowed to connect

The manual for this model is here:
http://support.3com.com/infodeli/tools/hubs/off-con/pdf/dua0045-4aaa01rev01.pdf

Bill


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Thanks Bill .. I am very grateful for your input and research .. I will be assessing your input and seeing where it takes me. Might take a short while while I go through everything and double check. I am under the impression that the latest firmware was patched some time ago but will check against the info you gave me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Keep us posted.
You may have to do some reconfigurations with in win7 also.
I am not sure what changes you made there.

Bill


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Bill, you were so right ..

Checked firmware version and found it to be an old one, not latest. Upgraded firmware, restarted access point and Voila!! we can now connect. 

I am really surprised that Windows would have problems where Linux roamed freely but I assume that is the beauty of a chipset based technology .

I am indebted to everyone that has offered help on this problem and it has just proven again what we always keep saying. *"Don't assume ANYTHING" * 

I assumed that because Linux had me up and working the wireless access point was working properly!

thanks again to all for your time, research & effort.

The beers are on me !! :4-cheers:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Win7 Driver install in compatability mode*

Hi:wave:,
Glad to hear it:4-clap:!

:beerchug:I am going to double the beer pot:beerchug:

Not bad seeing this is the first time I have tried to modify a driver.

When it comes to Windows, I think we have all learned *"not to assume anything"*.

Any case we are still learning (especially with windows).

Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

After following this thread with more than the usual interest I have to say.

Done Fishin I am glad to see that things are all sorted out for you.
I don't know how your skills at wireless networking were before this but you did a great job in getting this worked out.

Actually being a non network person I have learned a few things from all of you.

Bccomp: (Bill) You have some major skills. I am impressed.
I have tried to look at hardware IDs and such in small ways in the past with obvious limited results.
The fact that you used that and then rewrote the INF file is awesome.

Jcgriff your examples proved to be invaluable as usual.

This was a fun thread to watch.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill & Frank - awesome job!

I certainly did learn quite a bit here today.

John

.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks JC,
But I should have not doubled the beer pot:beerchug:
You can never have only a few:3-sick1:
Bill:grin:


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

A really good learning experience all round.

Can't express my appreciation enough to you all.

As for wireless networking, only my home experience (which isn't much) in spite of having passed CCNA a 18 months ago & is, unfortunately, something I studied and have yet to get my hands dirty!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Glad I could help.
Bill


----------

